# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Round 7



## Steerpike (Jun 8, 2012)

Vote here; Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

This time we have Gilgamesh v. Beowulf. That's interesting, at least!


----------



## Ankari (Jun 9, 2012)

Jaime vs Lan Mandragoran is a great fight.  Something i would love to see.

So is Conan vs Druss the Legend and Aragorn vs Waylander.

Icarium vs Gimli shouldn't be at a 50% split, and this was after I voted for Icarium!  I think people are purposely trying to throw this contest.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 9, 2012)

I honestly don't think people are trying to throw it.  They just don't know most of the characters.  Hopefully, this tournament may encourage them to seek out some of these other books.  I know it has for me.  I wouldn't have picked up my copy of Legend again if it wasn't for Druss's appearance.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Weak.

Aragorn over Waylander? In your dreams.

Legolas over the Death Dealer? Right.

Eoywn over Gotrek? LOL.

Raise your hand if you've never read anything other than Lord of the Rings


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 10, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> I honestly don't think people are trying to throw it.  They just don't know most of the characters.  Hopefully, this tournament may encourage them to seek out some of these other books.  I know it has for me.  I wouldn't have picked up my copy of Legend again if it wasn't for Druss's appearance.



Actually, I'm starting to wonder at this point.


----------

